# Perfect pre workout stack



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Ok been experimenting with preworkout stuff recently while clean to find the best combinations.

Here's what I had on Tuesday.

NOXplode

8 Muscle Tech Gakic caps

6 Muscle Tech Leukic caps

5g Inner Armour BCAAs

Inner Armour Test 9 Meth (ZMA, Trib, Longjack)

So bascially you have

Vascularity and pump form NOXPLODE

Recovery and endurance from Gakic and Leukic

Anti catabolic from BCAA

Test boost from Test 9 Meth

So all the things you would want from gear effectively

The results?

Did 50kg overhead DB shoulder press 12 reps

140kg Bench Press 5 reps

These poundages are very close to what I would do while on gear so I was quite impressed.

Also was pumped to fcuk throughout and could do more reps tham normal.

Can't wait for leg day tomorrow.

OK this is a very expensive way of doing a preworkout stack but just shows what the proper combination of natural supps can achieve, normally my lifts fall by quite a bit when I'm off so I was pleased with the results.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Interesting stuff mate  how much did you pay for all that though mate?


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Sounds effective - but like you say very expensive.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

is that gakic and leukic stuf realy worth it? as for the rest, I always get that stuff in bulkpowder form as it saves $$$ and does the job IMO!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Didn't pay all that much due to me getting a decent price at trade. As I said not viable for a regular thing but good if you wanted a good strong couple of weeks coming off the gear.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

How long before training do you take it Tom? And what time do you train?

J


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I take the capsules (Gakic, Leukic, Test9Meth, BCAAs) 40 minutes prior

NOXplode I sip on the way to the gym in my car takes me about 20 minutes drive.

I train at about 5pm


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> I take the capsules (Gakic, Leukic, Test9Meth, BCAAs) 40 minutes prior
> 
> NOXplode I sip on the way to the gym in my car takes me about 20 minutes drive.
> 
> I train at about 5pm


Cool, may give it a go after holiday.......if I can afford it!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Tinytom said:


> Ok been experimenting with preworkout stuff recently while clean to find the best combinations.
> 
> Here's what I had on Tuesday.
> 
> ...


TT how did your leg workout go with that pre workout stack?


----------



## LondonGeezer (May 25, 2006)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> is that gakic and leukic stuf realy worth it? as for the rest, I always get that stuff in bulkpowder form as it saves $$$ and does the job IMO!


Where can you get bulk powders for NOXplode????


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

LondonGeezer said:


> Where can you get bulk powders for NOXplode????


I use 100mg Niacin before my workout mate works well, get hardcore pumps and its cheap!


----------



## LondonGeezer (May 25, 2006)

yeh i looked towards niacin once before cap, but was told that about 18-20mg ED was the RDA ?

Always wanted to try NOXplode and see what its about, if i can get it in bulk powder that'd be GREAT!!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

LondonGeezer said:


> yeh i looked towards niacin once before cap, but was told that about 18-20mg ED was the RDA ?
> 
> Always wanted to try NOXplode and see what its about, if i can get it in bulk powder that'd be GREAT!!


meh I have 100mg, get a bit of a dodgy feeling in my face but it fades after a while.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

leg workout went good, better than normal.

You can't buy NOXplode in bulk powders you cheapskates. Its a combination of a load of stuff.


----------



## LondonGeezer (May 25, 2006)

yeah i know that's why i never looked before, but the great 1 sed he gets it in bulk powder :S lolll

anyway i found this:

http://www.bodyshapersfitness.com/prodView.asp?idproduct=709

looks impressive!!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Tinytom said:


> leg workout went good, better than normal.
> 
> You can't buy NOXplode in bulk powders you cheapskates. Its a combination of a load of stuff.


Yeah you pikeys!


----------



## s4lkk (Jul 1, 2006)

where can i buy noxplode from (not online), ive tried most suppliment places round lancashire, some havnt heard of it, but nobody has any?


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

You can get some of the supps cheaper on e-bay and ordering from american online.

Ronnie takes NoExplode. I have a sample.

AND I hate to admit, but I think the new supps, Gakic and Leukic may have something to them!

They will get less expensive as more companies make them. CNP is already doing a pro-gakic

x

x

x

T


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have used a modified version of Toms stack when we trained together a weeks or so ago definatly gives you a kick...

yes it is expensive but the goal is to help train intense and heavy whilst not on cycle and sometimes you just have to pay for that......


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

LOL, a lot of these supps are like my cycle!



x

x

x

T


----------



## evilkinevil (May 11, 2006)

Tom i'm gonna try this i have a couple of questions first

1. I'm only 5' 6" and 165 pounds would i need to change the amount that you quoted as you look a lot bigger than me.

2. is this is only on work out days?

3. And how long should/can i keep up this or should i cycle it every so often thanx for any info.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi mate

you don't need to modify the stack at all its all the recommended doses on the box.

Yes its only on workout days

Personally I used this for 4 weeks while I was off gear to maximise results and minimise catabolic action. However it will get quite expensive. If you PM me I'll show you where to get all the stuff at a bulk buy discount.:smoke:

Cheers


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Nice one Tom, good to see someone in great condition and in tune with themselves experimenting, and sharing results.

If you only use the supps pre work out then it wont be TOO expensive would it? c oncidering most supps tell you to take them 2 or 3 times per day.......With most of BSM stuff you only get 15 or 20 days worth out of a tub, so two tubs of any of their products for a one month trial is megga expensive! using just post work out how you have done could work out not too bad.

I have tried Niacin pre workout.....took too much and just went red LOL


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Yeah a lot of supps do have too much marketing with them, for instance NO Xplode says take one serving on non training days - WTF for so you can sit at home and be pumped up?

The only thing you need 7 days a week is food. Supps should be timed correctly for best results.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Tom, have you tried the Gakic on its own? If so did you feel it gave strength increase?

Very nice idea with the stack.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

The only time I tried GAKIC on its own was in the drink form which tasted worse than a cold glass of sick.

It was a while back and I gave most of it away to the members on this board, Paul Scarb had some and really liked it so I don't know whats going on with his tastebuds maybe they were deadend after all those months at sea 'kissing the gunner's daughter' and eating rusks with weavils in.

LMAO


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Lol, yes I have heard that the caps are the way to go due to the foul taste.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Tinytom said:


> Yeah a lot of supps do have too much marketing with them, for instance NO Xplode says take one serving on non training days - WTF for so you can sit at home and be pumped up?
> 
> The only thing you need 7 days a week is food. Supps should be timed correctly for best results.


 Very true. Glad some one like yourself takes the time to spell it out!


----------



## Dudex (Sep 6, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> Yeah a lot of supps do have too much marketing with them, for instance NO Xplode says take one serving on non training days - WTF for so you can sit at home and be pumped up?
> 
> The only thing you need 7 days a week is food. Supps should be timed correctly for best results.


Does this go for the test booster as well? Do you only take on work out days, or only half serving (3) before workout?

Cheers


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

tom don't you rate ephedrine pre-workout? maybe ure jus lookin at the things everyone can get n i respect that.


----------



## Andy1972 (Sep 24, 2006)

any chance you could pm me where you bought that lot from? i try to avoid eph's those little buggers are little to adictive


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

DUDEX - I do use ZMA before bed but that list I put up is strictly the pre workout boost

TRUEWARRIOR - I only use effy pre contest, If I was going to use effy I would just take the NO Xplode out.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Has anyone used Animal Pump?


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Do you think these pump products will turn out to have bad side effecs? over pumping? prblems like Paul had? ( i know he is using AAS too.)

I am just using my Expand pre work out now. Still makes me feel a little sick but nothing too majour.

I thought caffine was supposed to effect creatine and Arginine absobtion?


----------



## evilkinevil (May 11, 2006)

Thanx Tom just done my second workout using your stack and it really does work every exercise i went up in weight and didn't feel as tired afterwards either


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Glad to hear that mate.

Happy to help


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

Nice thread


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

hey tom can you pm me with the details of where to get those supps from pls

cheers mate


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

BIG-UNC said:


> hey tom can you pm me with the details of where to get those supps from pls
> 
> cheers mate


any chance of sending that PM to me also????


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I'll PM you both in a day or so.

Need to look at the best deal for you


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

mrmasive said:


> any chance of sending that PM to me also????


This I would do if you had not exceeded your limit. lol


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

:gun: lol its all ready for ya big man x


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

how are people getting on with the stack? how much is it costing? worth the results?


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Try this for a homemade DIY stack that works with great results. Use's quite a few of the active ingredients in the "off the shelf" stack, but would cost a fraction of the price:

3g CEE

4g Citrulline Malate

2g Taurine

1g Glucuronolactone

2g Beta Alanine

3g Di-Arginine Malate

Thanks!

Disclaimer: This is for advanced athletes so if a "newbie" maybe start at a 1/4 of the dose and work your way up.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

any one tried this?

are you still goin gwith your stack tom?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I only used it for about a month cos of the cost.

I like to try new things and so I just thought about trying it all together.

Now I just go with a NO2 pre workout supplement and some ZMA.

And some GH:rolleye11


----------

